# Split Bushing



## Sprocket (Aug 23, 2007)

I had never made one of these before, but the engine I'm working on called for one, so here it is







I sawed the bronze rod to a little more than half its diameter, then milled it to 
_exactly_ half its diameter and a little more than twice the length of your bushing. Cut off a piece a little longer than the finished bushing and soft solder it back to make a round again.











Align the split with two of the jaws in the 4-jaw chuck and carefully center the piece, and turn to outside diameter.





Mine had flanges on both sides, so I turned the center down to size. The bushing needs to be supported by a collet or 4-jaw while you drill and ream the bore. Once that's done, you warm it up to melt the solder, sand the remaining solder off the split edges, and install it in the big end of the connecting rod















Go for it !  It's really not too hard.


----------

